# Frontflips?



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

I've grown some balls this season and decided to start doing flips. Now, I can only front flip. BUT- I can do a front flip on flat ground with ease, so I am pretty good at them. (Any tips on how to back flip on a trampoline would be great too :laugh.

So I have two main questions for how to do these.

1. Which is easier? A front flip like you would on a trampoline (flipping over the front side edge of your board). Or a wild cat front flip I think the name is (flipping over the nose of your board, like you would a cartwheel)

2. For my second question I could just use any advice on how to not break myself doing these. I have confidence, but I don't want to be out for the season.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

come on guys please help


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

im scared shitless to even try inverted stuff so i cant give any tips...
i guess this is a bump? lol hope someone can give you some tips


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

mrjimyjohn said:


> im scared shitless to even try inverted stuff so i cant give any tips...
> i guess this is a bump? lol hope someone can give you some tips


Well I can't thank you enough for the bump haha, this is something I am doing regardless. But it'd be great to get some tips on them


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

my 11 y/o does them. I have no clue how..... he started out small jumps with fast rotation then moved up to medium jumps with a little slower rotation.... They started him on the trampoline with the board on his feet last summer up at high cascades camp. That made him more comfortable in the air with his feet strapped in for sure.....


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i threw a few into waist deep powder off the side of a run after a good storm and found i rotate super slowly


do them into powder to figure out what you're doing....I think the flip over your nose is better because you can tuck your head in and keep it safe if you come down wrong


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

I live in the ice coast i'm lucky to get 3 inches of powder , so i'll probably just invest in a helmet and huck shit in the terrain park until I feel accomplished haha. 

And your 11 year old is lucky! I wish I could go to hscs, it looks so damm fun haha.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Or you can practice in your backyard and shovel some snow to make a safety net. 

Here's my attempt: Frontflip | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

We're on this together bud lol.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> Or you can practice in your backyard and shovel some snow to make a safety net.
> 
> Here's my attempt: Frontflip | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> We're on this together bud lol.




You are really close, you could probably nail that on a 10 foot step down. Luckily east coast has been getting hammered so I will probably start shoveling haha. Good luck with your frontflips :thumbsup:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I have done punch front flips and standing backflips on my feet but doing any flip with a board on is a lot different. Having your feet attached to each other but spread aprt is hard to get used to when controlling a flip. I have access to a trampoline where we have a training board that is the same weight as a real board with real bindings. A whole other world trying to flip with that. I've never tried flipping with my board for just the fear of coming up short and breaking my board.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

john doe said:


> I have done punch front flips and standing backflips on my feet but doing any flip with a board on is a lot different. Having your feet attached to each other but spread aprt is hard to get used to when controlling a flip. I have access to a trampoline where we have a training board that is the same weight as a real board with real bindings. A whole other world trying to flip with that. I've never tried flipping with my board for just the fear of coming up short and breaking my board.



That's the main reason why I need all of these tips. Just got a Skate Banana, if that thing broke I don't know what I would do...


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

seanboobs said:


> That's the main reason why I need all of these tips. Just got a Skate Banana, if that thing broke I don't know what I would do...


It's not going to snap unless you try it off large kickers and completely screw it up. Stick to the small and basic ones.

Find an area with a good amount of powder that's not too steep. Go about 10mph, lean backwards a little, then throw all of your weight forward and pop off of your nose as hard as you can. You'll eventually start landing them off the ground. After this try them off a small jumps and work your way up to slightly larger ones.


----------



## Windham (Jan 23, 2011)

Hopefully what I'm about to say will help you with your front flips. I've been doing them for maybe a year now and the first time I tried them was off a 10 foot kicker with about a foot of fresh powder. It took me about 6 tries to fully rotate them. It doesn't really help, in my opinion, to be able to front flip flat-ground or on a trampoline because a clean front flip involves flipping over the nose of your board in a cartwheel motion, not over your bindings. 

Tips:

1) Don't be scared. Being scared will only throw off your balance in the air and can really hurt you. If you do not fully commit to flipping over your nose you have the chance of falling quite hard and hurting yourself. If you are uncomfortable flipping over your nose, possibly practice cartwheels to get the feel of it. 
2) As you approach a jump/kicker/ledge, you do not want to start spinning once you are in the air. That was my first mistake when I tried them. I under flipped and landed on my tail in a crazy tail press and my feet slipped out from under me. You want to start your rotation when you are about to leave the ground. Slam the nose of your board into the ground as if you were going for a nose press, except a lot harder. This will make you start the flip before you leave the jump so even if you spin slower you have time to rotate in the air. 
3) After you slam your nose, I kinda of chuck with my arms, raising them to shoulder level then throwing them down to my waist. It seems easier for me. As you begin to rotate, focus on keeping your knees slightly bent, but not to an extreme amount. This way when you land your legs won't buckle.
4)As your rotation begins to end, spot your landing with your knees buckled and land smoothly. If I am going off a kicker going downhill, I tend to lean back in a tail press right when I land so I don't over flip onto my face. 
5) Ride away smoothly.

Front flips may seem scary at first, but once you begin to get them they are almost as easy as doing 180's (or carving  ) I am by no means a pro, but I feel very comfortable and wanted to help you. So I hope it helped.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

It helped me very much, thank you for the details windham! The only positive thing I can see about flipping on flat ground is the form I use to get air and rotation. Like you said, I bring my arms up for extra height, then SLAM them down to rotate faster. I am not too phased by front flips, except little douche's DESTROY the transition in my park, so it is almost pure ice. If you cant go down the little tiny landing slope- stay the fuck out of my park haha :laugh:


----------



## hawkster (Jan 21, 2011)

hey so first post here, im new to flipping to but ove been doing front rolls, looking fro any tips as i always land sideways on em or washout, i know i need a little bit bigger of a jump but any help's appreciated.

YouTube - front roll's (attempts)


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

hawkster said:


> hey so first post here, im new to flipping to but ove been doing front rolls, looking fro any tips as i always land sideways on em or washout, i know i need a little bit bigger of a jump but any help's appreciated.
> 
> YouTube - front roll's (attempts)




I'm not the best for advice for front flips WITH a board on, but you are looking good to me. All you need is a slightly larger jump, you rotate nicely. But for bigger jumps I would throw your arms up a little bit before slamming down, can help with your pop & with a jump it will give you good rotation.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You're doing what ever person does trying to front flip on that axis. You have no fucking clue when to put your feet down. Spotting a landing on a front flip is very hard. You have to remember to keep your head down to be able to spot your landing. It is going to feel like you are going to over rotate, and you might, but it will lead to you landing them with out having to get lucky. Doing a back roll or a front/back flip over the tips will be a ton easier to spot.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yo seanboobs are you from NH?


----------

